# Laing DDC-1T Plus auf 3-Pin umbauen



## steffen1403 (8. März 2017)

Moin,
ich habe mal eine Frage. Eventuell wisst ihr, ob sowas umsetzbar ist.
Aktuell habe ich in meiner WaKü eine Laing DDC-1T Plus verbaut. Die wird aktuell über einen Molex versorgt und ist über 3-Pin (nur Tachosignal) mit dem Mainboard (Strix X99) verbunden.
Da nun das Board die Möglichkeit bietet, Lüfter/Pumpen über die Spannung zu regeln (also PWM ist nicht vorausgesetzt), wäre meine Frage, ob es wohl möglich ist, die beiden Versorgungskabel mit an den 3-Pin Stecker zu klemmen, sodass die Pumpe über die AI Suite geregelt werden kann?

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung?

Danke schonmal


----------



## lefskij (8. März 2017)

Hey,

kaufe Dir >dieses Kabel hier< und verbinde es mit dem Molex und dem Tachosignal der Laing Pumpe...

Dann hast Du einen 3-Pin Stecker mit den relevanten Voraussetzungen.

Ich betreibe meine Laing - gleiches Modell - über ein Aquaero 5 LT von Aquacomputer und die Regelung der Pumpe klappt problemlos.

Edit: Ob die Mainboardanschlüsse das mitmachen, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, denn die Pumpe hat schon sehr viel Schmackes! Wenn Du Dir noch ein Aquaero einbaust - das 5 LT findest Du >hier< - bekommst Du eine super Lüftersteuerung, kannst etliche Sensoren anschließen und hast obendrein noch eine tolle Software zum Überwachen dabei... 

Schau mal hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Ach und wichtig ist bei einer derartigen Last auch, das Aquaero mit einem zusätzlichen Kühlkörper zu versehen - entweder >passiv< oder noch besser >aktiv<.


----------



## TheTou (8. März 2017)

Also die Pumpe wird normal nicht groß geregelt, sondern einmal auf eine feste Spannung eingestellt und damit dann betrieben. Das Strix X99 Gaming hat ja einen extra Lüfteranschluss für Pumpen der bis 3A spezifiziert ist, das sollte also stromtechnisch kein Problem sein. Eine Aquaero nur für eine Pumpe wäre zwar übertrieben, aber sicher sinnvoll wenn du den WaKü Kreislauf detailliert überwachen und steuern möchtest.

Du kannst es sicher mal mit dem Anschluss auf deinem Mainboard versuchen, praktisch wäre natürlich eine Art Startboost Funktion wie es die Aquaero hat, die für ein paar Sekunden eine erhöhte Spannung (z.B. 9V) an die Pumpe für ein sicheres Anlaufen gibt und danach auf den Sollwert von z.B. 6V wieder runtergeht.


----------



## Averdan (8. März 2017)

Hi, habe bei meiner Laing DDC-1T Plus einfach das Molex abgeschnitten, mit Pins neu gecrimpt und dann in den 3er Pin gesteckt wie in diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfacher und schneller wäre es natürlich das Kabel zu kaufen welches lefskij verlinkt hat.

Finde im Benutzerhandbuch mal wiedermal nicht wieviel Ampere der Anschluss für die Pumpe aushält, aber auch mein Hero 8  kann 3A schaffen. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass dein Motherboard das auch kann. 
Ich persönlich bin nicht so überzeugt vom DC-Mode auf den Motherboards, aber um die Pumpe runterzuregeln reicht es alle mal. Habe aber meine Pumpe auf der Lüftersteuerung Lamptron FC5V2 und da habe ich nur beim entlüften paar mal rauf und runter geregelt. Ansonsten läust di konstant auf ca. 7,5V


----------



## steffen1403 (8. März 2017)

Moin,
vielen Dank für die Vorschläge. Ich werde mir wohl das Adapterkabel kaufen, dadurch habe ich dann immernoch die Möglichkeit die Pumpe beim befüllen direkt an ein billiges NT anzuschließen. 
Die aquaero ist denke ich für meine Ansprüche überdimensioniert (evtl. was für die Zukunft). Die Lüftersteuerung der AI Suite erfüllt z.Z. all meine Anforderungen. Aber vielen Dank für die ganzen Vorschläge 

Zum Mainboard nochmal, an sich hat das, meine ich, auch einen Startboost, zumindest drehen die Lüfter im Bootvorgang immer höher. Das ist dann doch ungefähr das selbe?

Wie gesagt, danke nochmal


----------



## Laudian (8. März 2017)

Ich würde die Pumpte nicht über einen 3 Pin aufs Mainboard setzen.
Die Pumpe zieht bei voller Leistung etwa 20 Watt, das könnte für einen 3 Pin Anschluss schnell zu viel sein. Die Anschlüsse meiner externen Lüftersteuerung sind auf jeden Fall nur auf 10 Watt spezifiziert.


----------



## TheTou (8. März 2017)

Wie schon geschrieben, das Strix X99 Gaming hat mindestens einen Anschluss der bis 3A bzw. 36W freigegeben und damit auch für höhere Lasten geeignet ist.


----------



## Laudian (8. März 2017)

Dann will ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## lefskij (8. März 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpte nicht über einen 3 Pin aufs Mainboard setzen.
> Die Pumpe zieht bei voller Leistung etwa 20 Watt, das könnte für einen 3 Pin Anschluss schnell zu viel sein. Die Anschlüsse meiner externen Lüftersteuerung sind auf jeden Fall nur auf 10 Watt spezifiziert.



Ja, die Laing ist gerade in der Plus-Version schon sau hungrig und sie über das Aquaero zu versorgen geht auch nur mit zusätzlicher Kühlung, da die Kanäle nur bis 18 Watt belastbar sind. Daher würde ich auch beim Anschluß an die Mainboard-Lüfter/Pumpen-Steckverbindungen für ausreichend Frischluft im Case sorgen und vielleicht auch mal mit einem Laserthermometer (falls vorhanden) die Temperatur rund um den verwendeten Anschluß im Auge behalten...

Ich kühle mein Aquaero mit dem kleinen Wasserkühler (und es hängt unmittelbar hinter den vorderen Gehäuselüftern), denn es hängen am zweiten Kanal noch 9 Lüfter vom MO-RA mit je 2 Watt und so ist Volllast vorhanden. Auf dem Aquasuite-Screenshot von mir könnt Ihr sehen, wie warm die Kanäle werden. Meine GPUs werden unter Volllast übrigens knapp 40°C warm - also kein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Die Sache mit dem Molexstecker und nem extra Netzteil zum Starten der Laing beim Befüllen ist übrigens super - mache ich auch immer so


----------



## steffen1403 (9. März 2017)

Habe jetzt mal dem Asus Support geschrieben. "Problem" ist nämlich, dass der 3A Anschluss sich mitten auf dem Board befindet. Allerdings ist laut der Produktseite von Asus oben neben der CPU Stromversorgung ein weiterer Pump-Header, bloß ist bei dem nicht spezifiziert, welche Leistung der hat. Naja mal abwarten und Tee trinken. Übrigens die rechnerisch ermittelte max. Stromstärke der Pumpe beläuft sich auf 1,5A (18W/12V)


----------



## Abductee (9. März 2017)

Inkl. Anlauf?
Da kannst die Stromaufnahme 2-3x so hoch rechnen.


----------



## steffen1403 (10. März 2017)

War exklusive Anlauf. Bzw. es könnte sein, dass die 1,5A mit 12V die Leistung im Anlauf angeben. 
Habe die nun auch die Antwort von Asus. Der obere Pump-Header ist, anders als der untere, "nur" für 1A also 12Watt ausgelegt.


----------



## Duke711 (10. März 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Inkl. Anlauf?
> Da kannst die Stromaufnahme 2-3x so hoch rechnen.



Eher 5 - 8x


----------



## steffen1403 (11. März 2017)

Ist das wirklich so? Habe nämlich gerado nochmal bei der Aquaero geschaut. Deren Anschlüsse hätten nur 2,5A mit 12V.

Sprich wäre die theoretisch auch unterdimensioniert. Sie ist aber gerade für die Laing DDC ausgelegt.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. März 2017)

Die Aqueroanschlüsse sind aber Kurzschlussfest.


----------



## Haarstrich (11. März 2017)

Das stimmt für die 6er.  Die Anschlüsse am 5er sind das nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. März 2017)

Und beim AE schalten sie vor allem bei länger anliegendem Überstrom ab . Bin aber mir nicht sicher ob das AE5 das auch macht - hab ein AE 6 Pro (und ein altes AE 4.00 - das war afair nicht kurzschlussfest ausgelegt)

*Edit:  *Mit am meisten Sorgen muss man sich da um die Steckkontakte machen - vor allem falls die Pumpe blockiert. Denn dann liegt der Maximalstrom (Blockierstrom), der sonst beim Anlaufen nur sehr kurz auftritt dauerhaft an, bis entweder der Anschluss rechtzeitig abgeschaltet wird (AE6) oder aber bis der Kontakt oder ein anderes Bauteil der Steuerung bzw. der Pumpenelektronik durch Überhitzung den Geist aufgibt. Die 3- und 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse sind an sich nur für 3A zugelassen. Trotzdem halten sie eine normal startende Pumpe wegen des nur sehr kurzzeitig wirkenden zu hohen Stroms in der Regel aus. Aber wehe wenn die Pumpe blockiert und keine Überstromabschaltung implementiert ist. Dann riecht es schneller nach Ampere als einem lieb sein kann .


----------



## steffen1403 (15. März 2017)

OK, vielen Dank schonmal.

Nochmal abschließend. Würdet ihr die Pumpe an den 3A Header anschließen?


----------



## lefskij (16. März 2017)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Bin aber mir nicht sicher ob das AE5 das auch macht - hab ein AE 6 Pro (und ein altes AE 4.00 - das war afair nicht kurzschlussfest ausgelegt)



Das Aquaero 5 LT läuft bei mir ständig am Anschlag - die Pumpe (gleiches Modell, wie vom TE) auf vollen Touren, 9 Lüfter á 2 Watt bis auf etwa 90% geregelt bei starker Spielelast, etc. und allerhand Kleinkram. Bisher hat es noch keinerlei Probleme verursacht aber ein Blockieren kam natürlich bis jetzt noch nicht vor, auch wenn zur Zeit eine undefinierbare Masse an (wahrscheinlich) Mikroorganismen eine Lebensgrundlage in meinem Kühlkreislauf gefunden hat...

Hier ein Bild vorab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Dinger kleben förmlich an den Plexiglaswänden des AGB und wiegen sich im Kühlmittelstrom...

Die Düsenkühler waren bereits schon einmal mit dieser schleimigen/faserigen Masse verstopft und ich habe sie und deren Artgenossen im AGB mechanisch entfernt aber diesmal werde ich den Übeltätern mit verdünnter Essigessenz zu Leibe rücken... der MO-RA wird auch gründlichst ausgespült incl. neuer Verschlauchung.

Ich werde in Kürze einen ausführlichen Bericht hier im Forum einstellen, wenn die gründliche Reinigung erfolgt ist.

Edit: Entschuldigt bitte diese Off-Topic-Meldung!



steffen1403 schrieb:


> OK, vielen Dank schonmal.
> 
> Nochmal abschließend. Würdet ihr die Pumpe an den 3A Header anschließen?



Im Grunde könntest Du es riskieren aber versuche es zuerst vielleicht am offenen Gehäuse (wegen Luftzufuhr zum Kühlen) oder investiere in zuverlässige Hardware, wie z.B. einen >Poweradjust< von Aquacomputer. Der ist extra für Laing DDC Pumpen ausgelegt und kostet auch nicht so viel, wie ein Aquaero.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. März 2017)

Kauf oder besorge dir ein Mikroskop, wenn du diesen Bericht über diese schleimige Masse schreibst. Ein Einsenden von einer Probe in ein Labor wäre noch besser, denn es gab schon mehrere Threads über angebliches Leben in Waküs die völlig abstrus verliefen und letztendlich keinen Beweis für Leben in der Wakü lieferten. Du könntest der Erste sein dem es glaubhaft gelingt dieses zu beweisen durch ein offiziell beglaubigten Laborbericht ... ohne den tippe ich auf völlig leblose Substanz in Form von Weichmacher.


----------



## lefskij (22. März 2017)

>Hier< der Bericht zur Reinigung meiner WAKÜ mit vielen Bildern...

Leider konnte ich kein Mikroskop mit Fotofunktion auftreiben aber ich versuche, die Partikel in einem Labor untersuchen zu lassen - habe etwas in einem sterilen Schraubglas aufbewahrt und bleibe dran


----------

